# Help with Stubben Saddle



## Merlins Mom (Jul 20, 2012)

I see a thread very similar to what I am about to ask. I did read through it and got some good info but the other thread saddle is somewhat different than mine. I just purchased a used Stubben and am looking for information on its age as well as how to soften the leather.

Billett keepr is stamped Parzival and has a serial number 34118. The plate under the flap is black and says John Stubben Krefeld Made in Germany. The nails are silver and have the name on them, they are not blue--plain silver. The stirrup bars appear to be silver. There are no suede knee flaps. From what I've been able to find, this is basically a Siegfried utilizing a different type or color of leather. The saddle seems to be in good condition save for the fact that the flaps are stiff. They fold up to get at the billets just fine, but bottom of the flaps are very, very stiff. I think I'm going to need to have it reflocked as the flocking is somewhat compressed, but I do not think it will need to be done immediately. 

Can anyone give me a ballpark on the year this saddle was made and/or tips on softening the leather--there are basic scuffs but given the fact that I really think this is an older *older* saddle, it seems in fantastic shape--just stiff. 

This is my first "real" saddle and I really liked my test rides in it--I think I am definitely in the "love it" camp for Stubben. 

Thanks in advance for any helps you can offer. Not sure how to post photos but I tried.

Michelle


----------

